# Penn Slammer III 4500 vs Shimano Saragossa 6000



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

To be used primarily for jigging, maybe a little bottom fishing and tossing a jig or lure at busting fish all from a "KAYAK". this will be primarily in 70ft of water or less hence no need for bigger heavier gear. Both seem nice, both are sealed, both have decent drags 30lbs vs 22lbs and line capacity is similar 250yds/30lbs vs 295yds/30lbs. Looking for input, thanks


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I would absolutely go with the Saragosa, as the Slammer III is essentially a disgustingly overpriced parts bin reel taking advantage of the "Slammer" name.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Saragosa


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Saragosa. If you lock down a drag at lets say 18lbs, you be flipping the yak over anyway.

Don't forget the Spheros SW either, it's sealed. http://www.alanhawk.com/blog/wr15.html


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Saragosa. If you lock down a drag at lets say 18lbs, you be flipping the yak over anyway.
> 
> Don't forget the Spheros SW either, it's sealed. http://www.alanhawk.com/blog/wr15.html


It takes more then 20lbs of drag to flip a kayak. (Or a lot less of you're not paying attention)

Another vote for the Saragosa.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Gosa hands down


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The new Slammer III is an excellent reel made to last. Much better than their other reels before this one. Its IPX6 sealed with 3 seals keeping water away from the pinion bearings and clutch. 

Most of my reels are Shimano but the 6500 we have is awesome. It handles Amberjack of any size without a problem. Its caught at least 25 by now. Plus many Bonita's and small Yellow Fin Tuna.

During the last International tournament it caught a boat load of Mahi. Even some using beef jerky for bait..!!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

PS went with Gosa 6000 and 10,000 on terez rods


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Good choice


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks, new issue is I think I just bought a prowler 246 so now I need many conventional reel set ups.😁


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Jgatorman said:


> Thanks, new issue is I think I just bought a prowler 246 so now I need many conventional reel set ups.😁


What ya looking for always have a room full of gear and a few reels I will sell.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Feel free to PM me


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Luvvvvv my slammer III!


----------

